
Xipology: Exploiting DNS caching as a covert channel - rixrax
https://medium.com/ouspg/xipology-%E2%85%93-exploiting-dns-caching-as-a-carrier-91486c80b4f6
======
rixrax
Github repo with proof-of-concept code:
[https://github.com/oherrala/xipology](https://github.com/oherrala/xipology)

